#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Полная информация о питерском семинаре Кенпо Ринпоче

## Пэма Бэнза

КЕНЧЕН ПАЛДЭН ШЕРАБ РИНПОЧЕ и КЕНПО ЦЕВАНГ ДОНГЯЛ РИНПОЧЕ

30 апреля — 11 мая 2005 года

УЧЕНИЯ ДЗОГЧЕНА — ВЕЛИКОГО СОВЕРШЕНСТВА
ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ АМИТАЮСА — БУДДЫ ДОЛГОЙ ЖИЗНИ

30 апреля — заезд на семинар с 09.00 до 12.00.
30 апреля - 11 мая — учения дзогчена в соответствии с наставлениями великого буддийского йогина Лонгченпы «Отдохновение в природе ума» (sems nyid ngal gso) и посвящение Амитаюса — Будды Долгой Жизни.

Стоимость семинара — 3500 рублей.
Стоимость для пенсионеров и инвалидов 1 и 2 группы — 2000 рублей.
Стоимость для членов московского и питерского буддийских центров Падмасамбхавы — 2500 рублей.
Стоимость одного дня учения — 400 рублей, в день посвящения — 500 рублей. 
Другие скидки и льготы не предусмотрены. 
Количество мест для проживания ограничено.
Для участия в семинаре требуется предварительная регистрация.
Маленькие дети в зал не допускаются (просьба позаботиться заранее).

Семинар пройдет в пансионате «Дубки» (Ленинградская область, Выборгский район, пос. Тарасово).
Проживание в двухместных номерах с удобствами.
Стоимость проживания с трехразовым вегетарианским питанием — 400 рублей в сутки с человека, при оплате за весь семинар — 4500 рублей.
Стоимость проживания без питания — 300 рублей в сутки с человека, при оплате за весь семинар — 3400 рублей.
Возможно подселение третьим на раскладушку в двухместный номер из расчета 150 рублей в сутки, без питания. Подселение производится только в укомплектованные номера при предварительной договоренности с проживающими в номере.
Имеется 15 спальных мест на полу в подсобном помещении за 50 рублей в сутки. 
Предварительная запись ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА! 

Заезд в пансионат осуществляется следующим образом:
30 апреля к станции метро «Черная речка», ул. Савушкина, будет подан автобус, который довезет прямо до пансионата (стоимость проезда 100 рублей). 
Время отправления в 09.30-10.00.
Отъезд из пансионата на автобусе в Петербург вечером 11 мая (18.00-19.00).  
В другие дни заезд в пансионат осуществляется самостоятельно. 
Проезд от Финляндского вокзала на электричке Выборгского направления или маршрутке № 400 до г. Зеленогорск. От ж/д. вокзала в Зеленогорске или на автобусе № 483 до остановки «18-й километр», далее пешком (4 км) до пансионата, или на такси прямо до пансионата.
Для тех, кто будет добираться на собственном автотранспорте, доезжаете по Приморскому шоссе от Петербурга до Зеленогорска, далее следуете по тому же шоссе вдоль Финского залива до развилки у старого поста ГАИ, оттуда следуете по Средневыборгскому шоссе (А-125) в сторону Полян, на 18 километре поворачиваете налево по указателю к пансионату «Дубки». 

Контактная информация:
Тел: (812) 555-3462 (по будням — с 20 до 23 часов, по выходным — с 11 до 23 часов); 422-5763 (с 11 до 23 часов). 
E-mail: ogmin@yandex.ru; a.kulik@sp.ru 
www.nyingma.ru

----------


## Светлана

кто нибудь может также поделиться информацией о предстоящем ретрите Патрула Ринпоче в Петербурге, в конце мая этого года?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Скорее всего, ритрит пройдет с 23 по 31 мая, как и планировалось.
Тема учения - продолжение курса по Кунсанг ламэ шалунг и посвящение 1000 будд из Лонгчен нингтик.
Полная информация будет в середине апреля.

----------


## babochka

Хотелось бы получить информацию о датах ретрита с Патрулом Ринпоче как можно быстрее, так как нужно подбивать дела на работе, договариваться об отпуске. 
Заранее благодарна  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

На 99,9 % с 23 по 31 мая.
Нашли возможность для приезда Ринпоче в Россию 22 мая, так что ничто не должно помешать начать ритрит 23 мая.

----------


## Светлана

Пема Бенза, спасибо за информацию. А то мне тут говорили, что Патрул Ринпоче скорее всего не приедет, а если и приедет, то будет давать учение вместе с Кенпо Цевангом Ринпоче.  ???

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

А третьего там никого не было? Впрочем, в буддийских кулуарах и не такое можно услышать. Вся полная и достоверная информация будет на www.nyingma.ru и www.patrulrinpoche.ru

----------


## Светлана

Пэма Бенза, большое спасибо )

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Посвящение Амитаюса на ритрите Кенпо Ринпоче ориентировочно будет 8 мая.
Учителя прибывают в Петербург в пятницу, 29.04., рейсом из Хельсинки в 11.50
(аэропорт Пулково-2).

----------


## PampKin Head

завтра стартуем...

 :Smilie:

----------


## wsk

Сообщение от Пэма Бэнза:
*По многочисленным просьбам ванг Амитаюса будут давать дважды: 2 мая и 8-го в 11-00.*

----------


## Mylene

Только что с этого самого семинара. Это было непередаваемо. Сразу по приходе в зал получила от Шераба Вангчука подушку под попу. Через 2 часа хлопнул по плечу Куру Хунг. Дальше - хуже. Каждый встречный норовил оказаться форумчанином и взять шефство  :Smilie: 
Дорогие, спасибо! Без вас было бы холодно и скучно  :Smilie: 
Форум рулит.

----------


## Светлана

13го числа в Москве, насколько мне известно, состоится еще одна лекция. У кого-нибудь есть информация, относительно того, во сколько она состоится и где (на ВДНХ или нет)?

----------


## Mylene

13-го в пятницу   :Big Grin:   в 18.30 в доме культуры на ВДНХ. Там где геше Тинлей лекции читает.

----------


## Пэма Йонг

Подкажите пожалуйста во сколько и из какого аэропорта вылетают Ринпоче Палдэн Шераб и Цеванг Донгьял в бурятию.
Спсибо

----------


## Mylene

Они не в Бурятию, они в Калмыкию

----------


## Пэма Йонг

Меня очень интересует во сколько и из какого аэропорта

----------


## Mylene

Увы, тут я ничем  :Frown:

----------


## babochka

Ринпоче улетают 14 мая из Домодедово, примерно в 14.00, говорят, что там один рейс до Элисты.

----------


## Orient

Да, ретрит был на славу. Фото где-нить лежат?

----------


## Mylene

Вот меня тоже этот вопрос интересует. Теоретически огромное количество на www.buddism.ru, но у меня мало что открывается. 
Если будет известно, где еще, не сочтите за труд объявить в этой теме.

----------


## babochka

Вот по этой ссылке есть несколько фоток http://www.buddism.ru///_mark/

----------


## babochka

Выложили все фотки с ретрита в Дубках:
http://www.buddism.ru///PHOTOBANK/20...also/index.php

----------

